# Leise & zuverlässige 2TB Festplatte?



## Narga (7. Februar 2015)

*Leise & zuverlässige 2TB Festplatte?*

Hallo!
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer sehr (!) leisen, aber auch zuverlässigen Festplatte mit 2TB (3.5"), da meine Samsung 204ui inzwischen den Geist aufgibt und mir auch zu laut ist (obwohl in einem Gehäuse!!). Die Geschwindigkeit ist mir nicht so wichtig, da sie nur für Musik und Videos genutzt werden soll.
Ich hab natürlich schon da und dort geschaut, aber irgendwie habe ich bisher nichts gefunden, was meinen Ansprüchen genügt.

Die "Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 (ST2000DM001)" schien auf den ersten Blick eigentlich perfekt, nur liest man da leider immer wieder, dass die Platte anscheinend nicht zuverlässig ist, also relativ schnell ausfallen kann. Hat da evtl schon jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit gemacht?

Die WD Green dagegen scheint zuverlässiger zu sein, dafür aber relativ laut.

Auf die WD Red bin ich auch noch gestoßen, die ist anscheinend relativ leise. Allerdings ist das ja eine NAS Platte, von der abgeraten wird sie als normale Desktop Platte zu verwenden. Ohne RAID anscheinend auch nicht gedacht.

Ich bin so langsam echt am verzweifeln...  Hat jemand von euch einen guten Vorschlag oder kann was über die Seagate Platte sagen? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen 

MfG Narga


----------



## Insider (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Leise & zuverlässige 2TB Festplatte?*

Da wäre eine Hitachi Festplatte die beste Wahl. Interessant ist dieser Artikel über die Ausfallraten:
Ausfallraten von 38.000 Festplatten dokumentiert - ComputerBase


----------



## Abductee (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Leise & zuverlässige 2TB Festplatte?*

Die Green sind nicht laut, hab vier Stück im Betrieb.
Die kannst du ohne schlechtes Gewissen kaufen.



> Auf die WD Red  bin ich auch noch gestoßen, die ist anscheinend relativ leise.  Allerdings ist das ja eine NAS Platte, von der abgeraten wird sie als  normale Desktop Platte zu verwenden.


Humbug, hab im Desktop eine WD Red verbaut und die fühlt sich pudelwohl.
Laut SMART ist die HDD topfit.


----------



## Narga (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Leise & zuverlässige 2TB Festplatte?*

Von Hitachi findet man eigentlich eher wenige Platten, ich hab nur eine gefunden und die ist mir mit 150€ schon bissle zu teuer...

Okay ich meinte nicht, dass die WD Green laut ist, aber sie ist wahrscheinlich nicht unhörbar, oder? Ich suche nämlich eine, die man von außen (ich habe nen HDD Silencer/Kühler und auch ein Silent Gehäuse) überhaut nicht hört.

Wie laut ist denn die WD Red? Hört man die, wenn man sein Ohr paar cm vom Gehäuse weg dran hält?


----------



## Abductee (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Leise & zuverlässige 2TB Festplatte?*

Ich hör die Green/Red aus meinem Fractal R4 nicht heraus.
Der Tower steht direkt neben meinem Bildschirm.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Leise & zuverlässige 2TB Festplatte?*

Die 2TB Platten von Seagate sind eigentlich ganz brauchbar.  Aktuell sind nur die Ausfälle bei sehr großen Platten deutlich häufiger, das trifft aber auf jede Marke zu. 

Ich habe selber Barracudas aus mehreren Generationen, und die laufen alle perfekt. Meine älteste ist eine 7200.10, die muss mittlerweile mindestens 8 Jahre alt sein. Ist 14000 Stunden gelaufen und laut SMART-Werten noch in sehr gutem Zustand.  
Meine letzte ist eine 7200.14, welche noch die aktuelle Serie ist.  Ist drei Jahre alt, 15000 Stunden Laufzeit und ebenfalls noch in sehr guter Kondition. 


Die WDs sind aber auch nicht verkehrt.  Obwohl WD leider häufig so niedrige Drehzahlen verwendet    Aber auch dort habe ich überwiegend gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Bei Hitachi habe ich immer einige bedenken. Ich hatte von denen schon mehrere Festplatten und die haben alle sehr früh den Löffel abgegeben. 

Ansonsten gäbe es noch Samsung,  deren Platten sind nach meiner Erfahrung auch immer ganz gut.  


Die Statistik da oben ist interessant, aber auch nur sehr bedingt aussagekräftig für normale Nutzer.  Die verwendete Hardware ist anders und die Platten werden anders genutzt.


----------



## m0bbed (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Leise & zuverlässige 2TB Festplatte?*

Also meine 6 Stück wd green laufen leise und tadellos!


----------



## DarkIdea (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Leise & zuverlässige 2TB Festplatte?*

Ich kann dir die Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) eigentlich empfehlen.
Wir haben viele davon im Betrieb. Eine hatte letzten Monat Probleme gemacht, da immer mehr defekte Sektoren dazukamen. Glücklicherweise konnte man aber trotz defekter Sektoren noch die Platte mit etwas mehr Zeitaufwand clonen. Daten sind alle noch da und die Platte wurde anstandslos von Seagate getauscht. Großer Pluspunkt für Seagate.

Je größer und neuer die Platte sind, desto mehr Ausfälle hat man damit. Aber das ist bei allen Herstellern so. Die 2 TBs von Seagate haben mittlerweile nen sehr guten Ruf.

Kannst aber auch die WD Red nehmen, wenn du damit ein besseres Gewissen hast.
Die WD Greens sind leise, auch zuverlässig, aber langsamer als eine WD Red. Also kommt drauf an, wofür du sie brauchst.


----------



## Narga (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Leise & zuverlässige 2TB Festplatte?*

Danke!
Also nachdem ich mich jetzt noch auf eingen "Silent-Seiten" informiert habe, hab ich mal die WD Red bestellt. Die wurde da am häufigsten empfohlen, muss also wirklich eine der leisesten sein. Mal schauen. wie sie dann im Endeffekt ist


----------



## kadney (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Leise & zuverlässige 2TB Festplatte?*

Kannst ja hinterher mal bitte ein kleines Feedback zur Platte reinschreiben. Danke.


----------



## DarkIdea (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Leise & zuverlässige 2TB Festplatte?*



Narga schrieb:


> Danke!
> Also nachdem ich mich jetzt noch auf eingen "Silent-Seiten" informiert habe, hab ich mal die WD Red bestellt. Die wurde da am häufigsten empfohlen, muss also wirklich eine der leisesten sein. Mal schauen. wie sie dann im Endeffekt ist



Jo das ist doch ne gute Wahl!
Die Green und die Red sind soweit ich weiß sich da sehr ähnlich, was die Lautstärke im Betrieb angeht. Wen wunderts, sind beide 5400 RPM Platten.
Vorteil der Red ist, dass die für den NASbetrieb ist, heißt die kann wohl mehr An-/Abschaltvorgänge und macht das wohl auch früher / öfter als die Green. Und die Red hat n Jahr länger Garantie.

Freue mich auch über ein Feedback!


----------

